
Send USBs to N.Korea to help spread freedom of information - thatgaijinguy
https://flashdrivesforfreedom.org/
======
Communitivity
Great sentiment, poor design thinking.

With any technology used in the support of freedom, especially in oppressed
countries, the technologist has to ask 'How can the bad guy turn this
around?'.

USB has been a common vector for viruses. North Korea is rumoured to have a
passing familiarity with creating cyberweapons. So they could intercept the
USB sticks, infect them, and then let them get redistributed. Then all these
people will use the sticks, the virii will call home with personally
identifying information, and NK will either jail or closely watch the people
you are trying to help. And that assumes that this effort isn't wholly an op
by NK.

